# 3D Model Loading sample code



## PowerMacX (Apr 22, 2003)

Does anybody know where could I find a simple 3DS or Quake model loading C/C++ code WITH a ProjectBuilder project (or at least based on GLUT)?

Also, are there any free model editors for OS X, for making 3DS, OBJ or other model formats?

Thanks!


----------



## siliconchaos (May 16, 2003)

Not sure about the source code but you could try http://www.planet-source-code.com if there are any you should be able to get the Unix code working on OSX.

And on the Modeler you can try http://www.blender3d.org/ (opens various formats but only exports to dxf I think) or you can try http://www.wings3d.org

SC


----------



## PowerMacX (May 27, 2003)

I downloaded Blender3D ... It has the WORST interface EVER!!!!!!! (And the worst documentation too )

About the 3D model loading, I found Quake II & Quake III loaders (& animators) based on SDL for linux, and I ported both to mac in about 3 days (the PPC uses different byte-ordering than the Pentium the code was written for).

Bye


----------



## Arden (May 27, 2003)

I've used this program too (on the Windows side) and I say, what do you expect for a free program, a luxury hotel suite?  Blender isn't unusable, and it's free, so unless you want to pay a ton of money for something else you should probably use it.


----------



## Captain Code (May 27, 2003)

Look at this site
http://www.gametutorials.com/Tutorials/OpenGL/OpenGL_Pg4.htm
and check out the 3DS file loader example on that page.

I haven't tried it out with my own models, but I've compiled it and ran it(on Win32).  You could probably get that working on OSX pretty easily though as the OpenGL should be the same.


----------



## PowerMacX (May 28, 2003)

Hi Captain Code! Thanks for the link. Actually, that's where I found the Quake II & III (.md2 & .md3) loaders & animators I ported. There are many other good model-loading tutorial there!



> I've used this program too (on the Windows side) and I say, what do you expect for a free program, a luxury hotel suite? Blender isn't unusable, and it's free, so unless you want to pay a ton of money for something else you should probably use it.



It's true, it is free... but, I mean, how am I supposed to understand it (see attachment) without a manual?
Also, no, I don't expect a "luxury hotel suite", I just want a SIMPLE, BASIC program. Blender is free, and it has a lot of functions, but, well... it has TOO MANY functions, and without a good manual I'm never going to find out what the program is really capable of. Still, that doesn't mean I'll just trash it, I'll try to figure it out, but a simpler, "less powerfull" but more usable (at least without a long learning curve) program is what I was looking for, and all I really needed.


----------



## Arden (May 29, 2003)

True, true, it has lots of features... but unless you want to shell out hundreds to thousands of greenbacks for a commercial modeler, I suggest you start experimenting.


----------

